# PreSonus StudioLive



## 808sound (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Guys,

Anybody got there hands on the Studio-live 24.4.2 by PreSonus yet? I was looking into to getting one to do live recordings of some of the gigs I do, and was wondering if anybody has got any positive or negative feedback.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I messed with one in a guitar center. it's a tad bit confusing but it sounds pretty good, I can't lie about that. A lot of stuff is a double button press though.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

There is a review on it in Sound-on-Sound, I'll see if I can pinch some excerpts from this. From memory the real downer was the lack of motorised faders, something I've got used to with Yamaha dig desks.

>


----------



## 808sound (Nov 23, 2009)

planetnine said:


> There is a review on it in Sound-on-Sound, I'll see if I can pinch some excerpts from this. From memory the real downer was the lack of motorised faders, something I've got used to with Yamaha dig desks.
> 
> >


I agree. I've gotten used to motorized faders.:sn:


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

Unless one is using scenes for songs (or in theater), the lack of motorized faders is a non-issue on these consoles IMHO.

Both are good consoles and good values, especially the 24

My only real beef is that the display has to be on the correct page in order for the Tap Tempo button to work. As it is a dedicated button, there's no reason for it to not be functional at all times.


----------



## Weogo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Tim,

"Unless one is using scenes for songs (or in theater), the lack of motorized faders is a non-issue on these consoles IMHO."

For quick changes to multiple monitor mixes, I very much appreciate motorized faders.
How are fast monitor changes done on the StudioLive boards?

Thanks and good health, Weogo


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

Weogo said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> "Unless one is using scenes for songs (or in theater), the lack of motorized faders is a non-issue on these consoles IMHO."
> 
> ...


There's a row of rotary encoders and a row of LED ladders that indicate the levels of the controls. Push the button for the aux you are interested in, and the controls become live for that aux and the LEDs show you the level. There's no matching things up as there are on the faders. It's instant.


----------



## Weogo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Tim,

As much as I like my 01V96 and the LS9s I work on, I have had to replace two of the motorized faders on my 01V96.
Non-motorized faders, rotary encoders and LED level ladders may actually have a longer life.

Last summer I did a concert series in a very quiet auditorium. 
Switching layers on the 01V96, the motorized faders jumping to different positions were definitely heard.
I wonder if the high-end digi boards have quieter motorized faders...

Thanks and good health, Weogo


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

Weogo said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> As much as I like my 01V96 and the LS9s I work on, I have had to replace two of the motorized faders on my 01V96.
> Non-motorized faders, rotary encoders and LED level ladders may actually have a longer life.
> ...


I believe that the LS9 and M7 (with later firmware versions) have slower/quieter faders.


----------



## arnyk (Apr 4, 2008)

TimmyP said:


> I believe that the LS9 and M7 (with later firmware versions) have slower/quieter faders.


I don't think that the faders on my old 02r96 are noisy.

To me a digital console without motorized faders is simply not a full-function digital console.

Using the console as a pass-through device for recording would be about the only situation where I wouldn't use scenes.


----------

